
New VR controller allows you to touch things in VR - rpilgrimr
Hapto is a unique wearable gaming controller that enables you to feel the shape, density, and distance of objects within a virtual space.<p>With Hapto you get all the functionality of the best controllers available, as well as an extremely real tactile experience.<p>The Hapto experience is fluid, accurate, and unbelievably realistic.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;igg.me&#x2F;at&#x2F;hapto&#x2F;x&#x2F;15527371
======
alexkhrom
One of the most functional VR controllers planned for the PSVR at this moment,
yes. I love the DualShock4 controller, but when it comes to grabbing things
and moving them around, the controller just isn't going to do it.

------
rpilgrimr
[http://igg.me/at/hapto/x/15527371](http://igg.me/at/hapto/x/15527371)

